# Click Pedale VS Schlaufen!



## Hyperactiveman (26. April 2007)

Servus!

Ich war bis jetzt immer mit Schlaufen unterwegs und mit dem neuen MTB kamen natürlich SPD Clicks drauf. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, nur bei längeren und vor allem schnelleren Bergabfahrten, besonders bei Schotteruntergrund, wünsche ich mir hin und wieder meine Schlaufen zurück... Die konnte ich damals einfach um 180 Grad drehen und hatte so ein enorm sicheres Gefühl, weil sofort immer ein Fuß am Boden war, wenn er gebraucht wurde. Vl. ist es ja nur während der Anfangszeit und ich muss mich erst daran gewöhnen, aber derzeit hab ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei. 

Wie gehts euch dabei?

Besitze zwar Kombipedale (Shimano M545 Clip-In), also welche die man zur Not auch mit normalem Schuhwerk fahren könnte, aber das ist dann auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich glaub ich muss einfach mehr fahren...


----------



## Ticktacktom (26. April 2007)

das kenne ich auch.........Nach ewig langem Fahren mit Riemen auf Clickies gewechselt......kurze Zeit gefahren....wieder ummontiert........dann das rad ewige Zeit nicht gefahren.......und jetzt kommen wieder neue Clickies drauf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don vito (26. April 2007)

Hyperactiveman schrieb:


> Ich war bis jetzt immer mit Schlaufen unterwegs und mit dem neuen MTB kamen natürlich SPD Clicks drauf. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, nur bei längeren und vor allem schnelleren Bergabfahrten, besonders bei Schotteruntergrund, wünsche ich mir hin und wieder meine Schlaufen zurück... Die konnte ich damals einfach um 180 Grad drehen und hatte so ein enorm sicheres Gefühl, weil sofort immer ein Fuß am Boden war, wenn er gebraucht wurde.
> 
> Wie gehts euch dabei?



Sicheres Gefühl ohne Klickies?  Das Gegenteil ist wahr. Resp, was versteht Du unter "schnell"?

Gerade auf schnellen Abfahrten sind die Klickies absolut notwendig, da sie Dich mit dem Bike verbinden und Du keine Aufmerksamkeit drauf verwenden musst, auf den Pedalen zu bleiben. Das heisst volle Konzentration aufs Fahren statt aufs Pedal. Du bist mit Klickies klar schneller und vor allem viel viel sicherer als ohne. Das ist wie Tag und Nacht, was das Gefühl auf dem Bike angeht.

Trails fahren ohne Klickies ist richtig gefährlich und macht keinen Spass.

Anders sieht es aus bei engen Schotterkurven. Da muss man eben vorbeugend aus dem Pedal bis die Kurve durch ist. Aber das geht ein paar Tage bis Wochen und Du hast das Ausklicken im Blut.


----------



## Hyperactiveman (26. April 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Aber das geht ein paar Tage bis Wochen und Du hast das Ausklicken im Blut.



Sehr gut, genau das wollt ich hören...


----------



## Pilatus (26. April 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Gerade auf schnellen Abfahrten sind die Klickies absolut notwendig



Mumpiz...

Das schlimmste was du machen kannst ist ausgeklickt auf Klickkies fahren.
Immer eingeklickt bleiben und dir die Angst davor nehmen. Einfach "im Trockenen" das Ein- und Aussteigen üben. Irgendwann fühlst du dich sicher.


----------



## don vito (27. April 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mumpiz...



 

Mit einem Hardtail werden lange offroad Abfahrten weitgehend stehend bewältigt, da sind Klickpedale das wichtigste überhaupt. Wenn überraschende grössere Schläge in der Spur sind, kann man mit Volldampf drüber brettern, resp springen. 

Ohne Klickpedale muss man sich drauf konzentrieren die Verbindung zum Pedal nicht zu verlieren. Das macht langsam und unsicher. Und wenn man die Verbindung verliert stürzt man. Der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht. Beim fully wird das Problem gemildert, bleibt sich im Grunde aber gleich. 

Selbstverständlich spielt es eine sehr grosse Rolle wie schnell man fährt. Wer gemütlich runter crused - nun, der braucht keine Klickies.


----------



## Hyperactiveman (27. April 2007)

Ich stell die Sinnhaftigkeit der Klickies ja nicht in Frage und der Pedalkontakt wird dadurch am besten garantiert, trotzdem: Wenn ich auf Schotter rutterbretter eine ordentliche Schräglage bekomme und merke das der Grip flöten geht, bin ich über einen Fuß am Boden sehr glücklich. Befürchte einfach, dass das Ausklicken, in dieser Situation zu lange dauert, jede Sek. zählt! 

Aber wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt, ist dies höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein Frage des Trainings und der Adaptation. Tausende begeisterte Klickie- Fahrere können  nicht irren!  

so long, wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende!

nguns


----------

